# konqueror: barra laterale cronolgia

## cloc3

da qualche tempo, in tutte le mie installazioni, la barra laterale della cronologia di konqueror può essere configurata nelle impostazioni, utilizzata tramite la (scomodissima) opzione del menu visualizza,  ma non si riesce a trovare nella ... barra laterale   :Shocked: 

cosa ho fatto per ottenere questo?

succede mica anche a voi?

----------

## cloc3

up.

orpo. che ho fatto, una domanda difficile?   :Shocked: 

ci vogliono più 24ore per sapere se a voi funziona la cronologia nella barra laterale di konqueror4? quella che si ottiene premendo il tasto F9, per intenderci.

----------

## grifone87

Neanche a me funziona: facendo apparire la barra laterale con F9, la cronologia è vuota. Invece aprendola tramite il menu Vai, i siti visitati ci sono, ma posso aprirli solo in un'altra finestra, non in quella attuale.

----------

## cloc3

 *grifone87 wrote:*   

> Neanche a me funziona.

 

perfetto.

adesso attenderò di vedere come si comporta il nuovo kde-4.3.3, poi cercherò di capire a che livello sta il baco.

(gentoo? upstream? ...).

----------

## grifone87

Che versione hai, la 4.3.1 o la 4.3.2?

----------

## cloc3

da oggi, addirittura la 4.3.3.

----------

## cloc3

 *grifone87 wrote:*   

> la cronologia è vuota.

 

questa, però, è una differenza.

qui da me, la cronologia, nella barra laterale, non c'è proprio.

4.3.1?

----------

## Scen

4.3.1, e non va una mazza nemmeno a me  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## grifone87

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 4.3.1?

 

Si.

----------

## cloc3

http://www.kde-it.org/e107_plugins/forum/forum_viewtopic.php?2147

http://www.kde-it.org/e107_plugins/forum/forum_viewtopic.php?2518.post

https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=205521

https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=206155

 :Question: 

----------

## Apetrini

Purtroppo oramai da qualche mese uso esclusivamente chromium (mi sto abituando a usarlo perché è moolto veloce).

Credo che konqueror stia pian piano morendo...

----------

## cloc3

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Credo che konqueror stia pian piano morendo...

 

sfido io.

se ogni qualità positiva viene soppressa in questo modo, affinché non faccia concorrenza a dolphin e altri browser, non c'è speranza. in questo caso sembra che la rivoluzione degli utenti li abbia costretti a tornare sui propri passi, ma su altri punti, come ad esempio la galleria si immagini ci sono riusciti perfettamente.

peggio per loro. il giorno che per davvero saranno riusciti a togliere di konqueror di torno, saranno anche riusciti a perdere (almeno) un utente.

----------

## Apetrini

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> se ogni qualità positiva viene soppressa in questo modo, affinché non faccia concorrenza a dolphin e altri browser, non c'è speranza. 
> 
> 

 

Non è una questione di concorrenza, il punto è che doppiare (triplicare etc...) le funzionalità va contro ogni legge sull'usabilità(come parco opensource va bane, ma se devi creare un DE completo e funzionale non è che puoi avere 15 programmi che gestiscono i volumi a mo' di kmix). E comunque quando si tratta di konqueror non sono cosi fiscali, altrimenti sarebbe già morto.

Quando dico che sta morendo, parlo di un'altro fatto noto a tutti: il codice di KHTML si evolve con molta difficoltà a causa del suo design. WebKit agli inizi non aveva minimamente le feature di khtml, ma webkit sta andando avanti perché il suo design permette molte modifiche in una maniera piu easy.

L'unico modo per salvare konqueror (secondo me) è farlo passare da khtml a webkit... ma qui diventa un fatto politico e si sa.

----------

## cloc3

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> ma qui diventa un fatto politico e si sa.

 

ecco. la politica che se ne stia fuori.

konqueror, in termini di usabilità, è un esempio che non deve essere abbandonato.

per quanto mi riguarda, è meglio konqueror con il khtml di oggi che qualunque altro browser superaccessoriato.

e non lo dico solo per me, ma anche guardando i miei studenti, che sia adattano al linux del mio istituto con una facilità incredibile proprio grazie a konqueror e al suo modo di integrare la navigazione dei servizi locali e remoti.

sti programmatori del pinco possono addurre i motivi tecnici che vogliono, ma lo dovrebbero andare a spiegare loro, al mio collega di religione, perché non può usare la galleria di immagini come faceva l'anno scorso che era una meraviglia (anzi, lo fa pure quest'anno, perché io non ce lo metto konqueror4 a scuola).

certo, ci sono dei problemi che dovrebbero essere affrontati in qualche modo, ma tagliare una ad una le caratteristiche competitive per indurne l'eutanasia spontanea è cosa stolta ed abnorme.

----------

